# Neighbors!



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

In October 2000 my wife and I purchased the property we know live on with the intent to raise our family according to our dream. It is a 3 +/- acre parcel that was bank owned and sold with "animal rights" since the day we moved into the property we brought with us farm animals and have had various animals at differing times including goats, Dairy Goats, pigs, horses, chickens, turkeys and rabbits.

In 2009, the neighbors became enraged about a discussion relative to their complaints about a property line, children, and barking dogs. I left their house under threat "I will never forget this and you will never live this down".

Since that time my family and I have been targeted by this neighbor. 

Since that time we have suffered the wrath and harassment of this neighbor. We have had the police called, the Department of Child and Family Services, The Morgan/Weber Heath department, Ogden Code enforcement, animal control etc. We have received calls and spontaneous 'inspections' which we have accepted, each time we were cleared of any and all accusations. 

This same neighbor has gone door to door spreading lies and trying to stir up the neighbors against us, she has intimidated my wife and children, she has done the same to the former owners of this property.

Her apparent intent is to force us into moving, taking our 'bothersome children' 'barking dogs', chickens and dairy goats with us.

The property that we own has had animal rights since it was built in 1969. Though it was annexed into the city in 1978 and has been grandfathered with written certificate, She has done all she can to have the certificate on non-conforming use, revoked. 

In all of this, her efforts have been unsuccessful. we had a meeting with the city board of adjustments on Wednesday night January 25, wherein the board ruled in my interest and tabled her complaint for revocation of my non-conforming use certificate. 

Finding limited success with Planning and the Board of Adjustments, she turned her anger and energy elsewhere. 

At lunch today, I received a phone call from my wife, who was weeping in frustration. This neighbor sent an email to animal control as well as to the mayor. Her claim two past dates when my dogs, which are kept in doors at night, woke her. 

We are being harassed at every turn. She is a professor at the local university who was married late in life who had never had children of her own and who is bothered, it seems, by everything from my children jumping on the trampoline, to the to occasional bark from my dogs, to my chickens and rabbits.

Her behavior has been harassing, vindictive and spiteful. Even though each time she files a complaint, thus far, it has been overturned I fear that her vengeful persistence may in time find audience and have affect. 

Although we have committed to move, the house has not sold. We feel like we have been driven out of our home!

I need some assistance but am not sure where to do.

Aaargh! This has certainly been the most frustrating experience of my life!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We had something similar happen to us when we moved from California to Pasadena Tx. Our neighbors were very unhappy in their little suburbia that we were allowed to raise bed garden in our back yard, I should post a photo of how beautiful my yard was. When my friend gave my kids 3 easter chickens we got turned in for roosters at large and when animal control came and saw the chicks, they said...well as long as you have your coop 50 feet from her home you can keep 1 rooster and about 25 hens.......YEAH, thanks to the neighbor we found out we could not only have chickens but also rabbits. So husband built me a coop and the chickens lived in the coop below the rabbits. Next came (before homeschooling was mainstream) them turning in my middle daughter for not attending school...yes Joni is super tall, but she was just 2! Finally I got an attorney and sent her a cease and desist letter, we never heard from them again. Nobody is allowed to over and over harass you, I would take a list of the dates of the complaints with you and pay the certainly less than $100 for them to send them a letter. I would also go to each of the entities (for us it was child welfare and school truancy and the sheriff and the animal welfare folks) tell them about all the complaints and they also can send them letters that they will be charged a fine the next time they call, at least in Texas you can be.

Sorry this is happening to you, but moving to our new property up in the woods, you learn, neighbors are only as good as your fences and never ever make friends with them, know them enough to say hello and to know who they are, but that is it....sad but certainly true here. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow, Daniel, I feel so bad for you. I agree with Vicki, get a lawyer (before your neighbor gets one). How does the county sheriff feel about this? Can you go and speak with him and see what he suggests?

I don't necessarily agree with Vicki about neighbors, although one of the reasons we want to move (other than the weather) is because our neighbors are too close. We are in our 40's and 50's are our kids are out of the house. The neighbor to the south of us has two kids and the neighbor to the northwest has a horde of kids. They are all out playing from spring through fall and the only think I can't stand is the screeching by the girls. Ugh. And the little yappy dogs. But I'm certainly not going to say anything. Kids have a right to play and dogs have a right to yap....at least on their own property. We let the kids ride their dirt bikes and 4-wheelers through our woods, with the understanding that they ALWAYS where helmets and go slow past the goat and hog pens. We all get along great and in fact, when a new guy we hired to take care of animals while we spent a night in Detroit didn't call or show for "training", my neighbor came through for us to feed and water our animals and to let the horses in and out. We do the same for him. Our neighbor to the east used to call the Sheriff about the prior resident here. He never mowed the lawn and she would get upset. She was so thankful when we moved in! And on top of it, even though you can see (if you look hard) our goat pens from the road, she never knew we even had goats.

Our house has been up for sale since May. We've only had a few lookers; no takers yet. Hang in there. It will happen. In the meantime, see what help you might be able to get from the "authorities" on a more proactive basis.

Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I had a neighbor like this in Jackson. He was a trust fund baby, and would stay at home, watching the neighbors all day to see what kind of trouble he might get them in. We only lived there a year, but it was enough! I loved most of the other neighbors, but this one guy was a jerk...and the authorities all knew it too, because when a police officer showed up at my house one day, I said, "That guy is just a jerk." and the officer said, "I know." They were called because my goats, who were legally allowed to be there, were making noise at feeding time. My neighbors had cows that were much louder than these two little goats. The time before that, the authorities were called because I had grain in a can that wasn't bear proof, hay under a tarp, and had a couple items on my porch that he thought were unsitely (a couple pet crates I think, and an umbrella that was broken and went to a table). The only thing they cared about was the grain and luckily the garbage company had accidentally provided me with an extra can, problem solved. The previous tenants had the police called for "running a business out of their house". The man was building a piece of wooden furniture for his friends as a wedding gift. The owner of the place lived next door and had dealt with this guy's crap for many years. She was the nicest lady too, I feel so bad for her. His house is for sale, but at the price he wants, I doubt he'll ever sell it...oh and I think he wants to keep living in it, and have it be an investment property or some ridiculous thing.

I try to get along with my neighbors as much as possible...this one particular person just wouldn't back off...and I never did anything to tick him off either...he just hated life I guess. But, I think it is best to make friends with your neighbors as much as possible. My most favorite thing to do is barter with the neighbors. When the fit hits the shan, your neighbors are all you will have, so better to get to know as many of them as possible!


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I am dealing with a similar issue. I moved here in 1997. I have a small place (1 acre) where I have dairy goats, horses, chickens and dogs. I keep to myself.

In 2005, 2 families moved in across the street. They bought the houses knowing there was a full working farm right across the street from them.

Once moved in, they decided that the animals were noisy and smelly and wanted them gone. That started my years from hell.

They called the Town ACO-endlessly. They complained about the flies, the noise, the smell. They said my dogs barked all the time. The poop was ever picked up, rats were invading the neighborhood. I had dead animals all over my back yard. The ACO would come up, find nothing wrong and the whole thing would start up again.

Then they started going to the weekly selectmans meeting. Several times they raised such a ruckus that the police had to be called. 

I had inspections from the town. The ACO finally started sitting in the neighbors lower driveway and listening to my dogs NOT bark. He finally told the neighbor to stop calling for he would be criminally charged. That's when they started calling the State Animal Welfare dept. I had endless visits from them until the ACO filled them in on what was going on. 

Then the Selectmen came by for an inspection. They found nothing amiss and in fact didn't see a single fly and it was mid summer!

So, then the neighbors started calling the State Dept of Agriculture, DEP, and the Federal Dept of Ag. I endured more and more inspections until finally the neighbors ran out of people to report me to. 

Then they tried calling the newspaper. I got a call form a reporter who said she wanted to come out and talk to me because of my horrible, disease and fly ridden farm. She said she was going to expose me and my farm of horrors. I told her she better get a lawyer, because if she did that I would sue the paper. I also told her she might want to talk to:
The town Selectmen
The town ACO
The Town code enforcement officer
The State Animal Welfare Dept
The State Dept of Ag
The Federal Dept of Ag
The EPA
The DEP

I then told her that these people have been harassing me for years and she was just their pawn when no one else would listen to them. I reminded her that she had been out to my place 2 years earlier and had toured my swill hole and done an article on it. That's when she realized who I was and decided that she probably shouldn't be printing lies.

This whole thing continued up until last year when the town finally grew a set and told them that they would not take any more complaints from them about me and if they continued, they would be charged criminally. They even told them that they were going to have the town attorney serve them papers on my behalf! That finally shut them up. They still don't like my critters but they realize there is not a lot they can do. 

Seeing a lawyer to serve her with harassment papers might work, especially if you have had people inspect and find no problems.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

Similar here. I am on 2 acres, unrestricted, but I am the only one with livestock other than some people have horses. My neighbors hate my chickens and say my goat's are loud! My husband is embarrassed!


----------



## cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm blessed! Neighbors have horses, sheep, cows, dogs, cats, and pigeons. They love it when my roosters crow and the love to see and hear the goats on the hill!


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

I know I am fortunate....but if anyone sees or hears my animals and complains about their sight, smell or noise, I tell them to vacate my property, post haste.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I would go and talk with the sheriff and then the county attorney. Your neighbor is harassing and threatening you. What she's doing is illegal. 
If it were me, I would file a complaint at the sheriff's office and get a letter/order of some kind sent to her. The county can usually handle things like this for you without the need to hire and attorney.


----------



## Wyoming Goats (Mar 27, 2011)

Daniel, I am so sorry this is happening to you and your family. I hope you get to move to your new place asap!


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

I often say that neighbors are "geographic" family, in the same way as our "genetic" family, we get no choice in who they are and they can make our lives wonderful or awful. 

I also believe that world peace begins at home, the conflicts we have within our families and communities are micro-scale of the world's conflicts, and as impossible as it seems sometimes, anything we can do to increase understanding and make micro-peace is a grain of sand that can lead to a larger and larger contagious atmosphere of peace.

Sometimes its really reallly really hard! 

I'm sorry to hear your situation, it sounds as challenging as it can get. Any chance of planting a bamboo hedge or other fast view screening so things are just a little more "outta sight, outta mind" as the saying goes?

Many of you know I live in a city neighborhood with small distances between houses and quite a variety of "characters" including me, LOL. I go off about their car alarms, they raise issues about the goats from time to time, we try to work it out and mostly succeed. It helps that the goats go to every possible community work party to remove invasive plants and are starting to be seen as a normal and expected part of our community. Its funny how little things like working together for community good, seem to go a long way towards learning and understanding on all sides. Its amazing how many people have had some bad experience with a goat at some point in their lives, LOL. My loveable ladies do good therapy work, eheheheee.

Anyway, its really hard to deal with a difficult neighbor, its like that family member or dorm-mate that you can't just get rid of easily. My heart goes out to you, I know it can be really stressful. I hope something works out soon, there's some good ideas in this thread from folks. 

Have you ever heard of Non-violent, or Compassionate Communication? Its a way of listening, with specific wording and techniques, that can help get out of the repeated patterns sometimes. If nothing else, it can make your side of it less stressful maybe.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Here is my 2 stories of neighbors ,1. Hubby and I bought 3 acres in the country and we had no pets and only went out there on weekend ,after we started going home for weekend,one neighbor started a dog rescue and had about 30 dogs chained all over his front and back yard with dogs living in barrels. He also started building on to his small house using pallets .The other neighbor across the street as we were in a culdasac had horses,chickens,dogs and cats and this was fine as I like animals, we were the only ones with a nice fence and gate cause we were gone all week,anyway the other animal neighbors didn't feed their animals much as before I could get the lock off the gate I had dozens of hungry cats meowing and wanting food ,soooo I started buying food for them as I like cats anyway the cats got vicious and I would have the cans open and ready to dish out at driveway while hubby got the gate and the cats attacked my hand one day as I wasn't fast enough getting the food out and this kept happening as the people were never home. The dog people decided to go the natural look and quit mowing and gave all the puppies junk stuff to chew on while chained to those barrels .... and then one day the horse came into our yard and was eating grass,so hubby threw a rock to scare it out and close the gate, anyway he hit the very skinny horse in the head and it went down and ,OH MY! we thought it was dead but it recovered and we left it alone and soon we sold the house to a cat lover and that lady started taking and fixing the females so they wouldn't have kittens and the neighbors put a law suit on her because the cats weren't hers !! Anyway that was 2 bad neighbors ago !! We now have close to 30 acres,all surveyed and fenced with nice new goat wire,the neighbor that told us to get off her private property with our 4 wheelers had he road on our property and after the survey,they had to build them a NEW road. The other neighbor on other side has cut our fence in 2 places so trailer park people can 4 wheel to the neighbors house thru our land :twisted , He is a real ASS and now that the lake is down, we see his trashy rusted garbage fence he hooked on to our new fence down at the lake and he is way off on his direction and taking at least 75 feet of water frontage as he put a boat ramp on our property ! :mad .... so now what do we do ?? the ASS has lived here all his life and knows everybody, We talk to none here and I dont know anybody's name and I never been in their house .... and still stupid people are BOLD with their actions and try to run over people just because they think they can !! I also think it was the neighbors dogs that killed my goats but now the dogs are gone !! 

****** FOR YOU ...... I would get something or plant something thick to block that neighbor OFF and out of my sight !!! Your acre was surveyed for you to buy the property so find your stakes and back off the line inside and fence with a block so that nosey neighbor cant see you anymore ,even with binoculars ! I do like a nice clean pretty place so look over your place when you drive up to your house and if you like what you see,then to heck with them and they can just shut up !!!!!!! and yep ! I have everything I like here but I cant stand the neighbors and so I am ready to move again to more acres to spread the neighbors farther away from me. :sigh
It's a real shame as someday a neighbor might need another neighbors help !! :help2 and no one will come.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh what horror stores. I now appreciate my neighbors more than ever. No problems with any of them except on one side of us they have a stupid little dog that digs INTO our fenced yard. The BB gun is very useful for solving that problem though. The other side is a hay field. We live 11 miles out of town though.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Linda, our place is still for sale. Only 15 acres, but the neighbors are gold. . Seriously though, I'm sorry to hear all this. We've been so blessed in the many places we've lived with nice supportive neighbors who have even been willing to feed the animals when we leave town. With our last neighbor it was almost like communal farming. We helped him, and he helped us.


----------



## debmac (Nov 19, 2007)

We moved from Maryland to North Dakota to get away from complaining neighbors. We had 2.5 acres in a rural county, rural when we moved there anyway. As Baltimore grew and housing developments surrounded us, the nieghbor situation became intolerable. We now have 160 acres in the middle of farm country. Our nearest neighbor is 1 mile away and is a dear friend. We are able to raise the livestock we want in peace. Blessed peace.


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

We have lived here for over 10 years and love the neighbors! This situation is so peculiar to me. For 11 winters we have been here, I have pushed the snow from their driveway I have mowed thier lawn (many times) we till their garden twice per year, prune and spray their orchard etc. In December we had 100+ mph winds that knocked many trees down, with a 80' pine on our house, as a family we spent substantial parts of 3 days cutting and hauling fallen trees from their yard . . . and this is their thanks?

We have done all we can, I have never spoken in anger to them . . . I can not understand. We have always had good relations with our neighbors, I am so perplexed! 

I spent much of the time yesterday, contacting officials and "putting out fires" I have spoken with an attorney and will meet with him at the end of the week.

Well maybe this is the extra little push we needed to expedite our move . . .

I just can not understand some people???


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

> I just can not understand some people???


Me neither, Daniel. :/


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

You and me both, bud. But, I don't think there is anything to understand. Just like I said, some people hate life. You may never know what the trigger was...perhaps this person has had some terrible thing happen in their life and they are taking their anger out on you. Or they are just mean. If you have had a relationship with them in the past, maybe you could try talking to them. You will need to lay all emotions aside (as much as possible) and think through a plan of what you want to say before going over there. If they cannot be reasonable, then at least you can say you tried. It doesn't sound like this person wants to use reason or logic though. Perhaps the first thing would be, send them a letter, so they know to expect you over...so they don't feel threatened and can also think through what to say to you. I don't know if any of this would help, but maybe it's worth a shot if it will keep the peace. My crazy neighbor had had meetings with the owner and local government officials....they never amounted to anything because this person was just not willing to use his brain. Good luck with whatever happens, and hopefully your place will sell soon and you can just move on!


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, if you had a good relationship in the past, for years, then something likely happened. What's happened when you tried to talk? What was the gap between the last "good" interaction and the first "bad" interaction? Maybe figuring out the puzzle is easier than moving?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

He is moving anyway to start a commercial dairy, I think Lacia.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Daniel, same here....I mowed her front lawn and edged the sidewalks because they were connected to mine and swept her driveway and walkway. I tried taking her veggies and eggs from the garden, nothing worked. She was one of them bitter old women stuck with a man who was an anchor around her neck. Some people live by a mantra to make sure everyone is as miserable as they are.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

They all sound like my Grandmother who I can honestly say never had a nice thing to say abt anyone or anything. A royal Bxxxx All I can say is they must not have ever had a happy day in thier lives and I feel sorry for them.
Daniel I am so sorry you are going thru all this and hope the attorney can help in some way.


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

You all have been very kind . . . it is somewhat therapeutic to discuss this issue, thanks for the words of consolation and understanding . . . we will once again commit to try a little harder (and be more careful) and quickly as possible get out.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

This is so sad that some folks have neighbors who are so self centered and unkind. The folks around my place are much nicer. I critter sit for two of them when they go on vacation and they pay me better than my regular job does. The rancher who owns property adjacent to where we live offfered us use of his large stock trailer one year when there was threat of wild fire and also if we need to get a load of hay. The neighbors all wave when they drive by. I sometimes misds the close friendships I had when I lived in the midwest, but after reading stories here, I'm grateful for decent folks in Montana.


----------



## BrokenHalterFarm (Feb 16, 2010)

We just moved and now currently have neighbors that like to let dogs wander.
O joy.
Our previous place , we had the best neighbors we've ever had , Polite children , they gave us baked goods etc.. Just loved them and miss them dearly.
Now we have a lab that randomly has shown up twice and a neighbor that couldnt even bother to say sorry.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

Hopefully a nudist colony will buy your place. I'm sorry you are having this problem. I guess I'm fortunate here in my neighborhood where it's, 'I won't tell on you if you don't tell on me'.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

:yeahthat :rofl


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

I feel lucky we have the neighbors we have. We have goats and chickens on 1/3 of an acre in a small town. My hubby is friends with one guy across the street. The closest neighbor to the goats is a hispanic man that actually likes them and stopped to find out what kind of goat they are. Directly across the alley from the goats and chickens is an empty lot. Directly across the road from them is also an empty lot. Catty corner across the alley on one side is a neighbor we've never met, but they raised a 4-H calf in their back yard one summer. On the other catty corner across the alley is an old couple who likes the goats and chickens. The husband was raised with milk goats because he was allergic to cow milk. To north is another empty lot. So of the neighbors who would be close enough to complain, according to the city ordinance, all of them like the animals. This small town has horses, llamas, cows, chickens, turkeys,ducks, and donkeys in it.

Either that or no one complains because the one time my husband and his friend were talking about things like that, my husband said that if anyone started messing with us about our animals, we would move out. And then we would go down in to the ronchiest part of the nearest big city and find the dirtest, loudest, drunkest, drug infested people and let them live in the house for free.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Daniel, same here....I mowed her front lawn and edged the sidewalks because they were connected to mine and swept her driveway and walkway. I tried taking her veggies and eggs from the garden, nothing worked. She was one of them bitter old women stuck with a man who was an anchor around her neck. Some people live by a mantra to make sure everyone is as miserable as they are.


People are the same way here. They all acted like I was demented the first year (Christmas time) I lived here because I took them all produce and canned goods and Christmas Cards. That's just the way we lived in Maydelle. Neighbors were friends, not your new worst enemy. I've lived here for 24 years now and nearly all of them still act that way. Just weird. Texas USED to be known for being friendly. I don't see it. Not around here anyway.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

That sounds so awful Christine, I can't imagine living like that! 

I guess at least one of the benefits of city living is a lot of neighbors so we get a whole variety.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Christine - I guess we lucked out because we live 11 miles out of town and have friendly neighbors even though we moved in as outsiders and everyone else around here can track their ancestors a zillion years and have always lived here. In fact, one of my neighbors gave me a 50 pound feed sack full of turnips yesterday while I was getting my mail. Somehow turnip seeds were mixed in his rye grass and winter wheat seed that he sowed on his pasture. And they all landed in about the same place so he has a gigantic turnip patch. Funny.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Sep 7, 2009)

We had an issue with neighbors once too. When we moved out to the farm, we didn't have any livestock. The fencing on three sides of our property was pretty bad, one side was brand new but it didn't bother us much cause we didn't need to keep anything in. One day the neighbor came driving over with his 4-wheeler and TOLD my husband that he'd better get our fences fixed cause he puts his cows out in the field in the winter. Um...We had better? Listen buddy, if you want to put your cows out in a cornfield, you either fix the fences yourself to keep them in or let them get out on the road where you will be sued for damages if somebody hits one of them. And speaking of which, where were you when 30 head of your cattle were standing smack dab in the middle of the road for HOURS and we called you and you didn't show up to round them back in? WE did that for you to prevent a deadly accident. It's not our job to watch, fence in or out, herd off the road or in any other way take care of your cows. He was pissed, we were pissed, I don't think we've spoken since. He fixed fence where he needed to on all sides OTHER than those which bordered our property. Now we have animals that we need to keep in and we've done fence fixing for that reason, but it's NOT because of his dang cows.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I hear you Laurel !!!! :yeahthat 
What is wrong with this type of person ?? They are so brazen and think nothing about their actions,accusations ... dont they see theirselves ?? This is exactly what my neighbors are like ! I have fixed fences and chased cows out of the road a lot until we fenced and then he never offered to help, pay for half or nothing :mad .... I think I need at least 150 ac. between each neighbor .
11 years here and I dont know anybodies name,nobody talks or waves and if anything is said it's a complaint or threat !! SAD !!


----------



## BrokenHalterFarm (Feb 16, 2010)

I shouldnt of complained about our neighbor situation haha

Cause last thursday my family went to put a round bale out for the two old mares , and don't you know those two old wenches blasted through a gate went running wild for awhile till they could catch them.


----------



## BrokenHalterFarm (Feb 16, 2010)

and the Lab was back this morning to. Oiy.


----------



## BrokenHalterFarm (Feb 16, 2010)

and its back again today.

ETA - caught him and now he is tied up to a tree here , let the owners come looking for him.
Of course he is intact and not as fleshy as he could be , of course.

The dog so far hasnt hurt anything and only been chicken bowling but dang it roaming dogs just ain't ok in my book.


----------



## BrokenHalterFarm (Feb 16, 2010)

nearly two hours later he finally comes and gets the dog.

Story is , the under ground fence dont work.


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

BrokenHalterFarm said:


> nearly two hours later he finally comes and gets the dog.
> 
> Story is , the under ground fence dont work.


You are kind. After the neighbor's Lab showed up here twice, I called the pound. The owner showed up just as the county officials did... and he was so drunk, as my husband says, he could not hit his butt with both hands. I just went inside and let him try and talk himself out of it....


----------



## BrokenHalterFarm (Feb 16, 2010)

Well , we are the new neighbors here and dont want any hard feelings. We have roaming chickens and barn cats and we typically have dogs out when we are to so we don't want any drama.
Plus we figure that since our new place has been vacant for over a year and it has a really nice pond on it so we imagine that the dog got loose before and ran to play in the pond and came back whenever.

Funny thing about those electric fences , they only work when the dog is wearing the shock collar to go with it! Of course the lab wasnt wearing the fence collar.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

So glad I can't see any of our neighbors!! Honestly, we had enough of neighbors in San Diego. 

One reason we love our area too is the falling in houses and trailers right next to fancy houses... no one seems to worry about what is on their neighbors property... as it should be.... just worry about yourselves.


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

LynninTX said:


> So glad I can't see any of our neighbors!! Honestly, we had enough of neighbors in San Diego.
> 
> One reason we love our area too is the falling in houses and trailers right next to fancy houses... no one seems to worry about what is on their neighbors property... as it should be.... just worry about yourselves.


I could not agree with this sentiment more. That's what "freedom" is all about. Yes, it may be an eyesore that the neighbor collects junk cars, but he has every right to do so. And if I start bugging him about his cars... he might start bugging me about my goats.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

I gave the neighbor across the street the choice of colors to pick, from a subset that I liked of course, when we had to repaint one of our houses. I figure she has to look at it a whole lot more than I do, her office and kitchen window both look right at it. Then she didn't like one of the trim colors she thought she liked, so I repainted it. Small concession to make imho for peace with neighbors. Hopefully it gets me some slack when I have a big pile of something dumped out out front for a time, my city farm in general, etc.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I did like that in East Texas you could pretty much do what you like, but I like it even better where I live now. Where people keep their things put away, and everything doesn't look junky. I think it is just because with the winter weather barns aren't considered optional by farmers. Hobby horse people seem to be the junkiest


----------



## BrokenHalterFarm (Feb 16, 2010)

The lab I mentioned previously has visited once more since my last post about him. But his owner was just seconds behind him which is all I ask for...


----------

